# Cobra Upgrade question



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok so its been almost a week.. and the new setup is running great. gonna install a resonator to keep the exhuast tones done. so i can hear that turbo spool better.. now i have just two questions..
whats the limit that i can boost with this set up no6w.. meaning how much boost is pushing it. last thing i wanna do is blow something up lol
and second.. i have 16 inch rims.... i need tires.... cuase i dont' ahve traction... lol wow.. i just said i dont' ahve traction from my 1.6.. who'd a thought. anyways.. just some suggestions on what tires i should get to get better traction.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

For the money, I really like the performance I get from my nexen n3000's. I can't vouch for them on a fwd, but on my cougar they work great - seem to hook nice in both wet and dry conditions. They are a similar design to something along the lines of an eagle f1(also good tires) I also have no complaints about noise/ride quialty - and I am running them on 18" wheels :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Falken Aznis RT615 or the hankook ventus (designed to compete with the falken). 

Boost now depends on fuel quality. I have ran 16 PSI on a 93/100 octane mix. FOr your car this may be the limit, we have not yet figured out what the bottom end limit is.... Get it dynoed and see what power your making before you push it too far.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Falken Aznis RT615 or the hankook ventus (designed to compete with the falken).
> 
> Boost now depends on fuel quality. I have ran 16 PSI on a 93/100 octane mix. FOr your car this may be the limit, we have not yet figured out what the bottom end limit is.... Get it dynoed and see what power your making before you push it too far.



ok.. i'll run it on the dyno and see what i get
and where can i order those falken tires from?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I'd slowly turn up the boost to a max of 16. At this point the main thing holding you back is the strength of the bottom end and how much boost you can run on a 9.9:1 motor with whatever octane gas you're using(I'm assuming at least 93) without detonating. Since wes has run 16 PSI, the bottom end is probably safe to that level. But he had a mix containing 100 octane, so you need to be careful to listen to detonation as you turn up the boost.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> Yeah I'd slowly turn up the boost to a max of 16. At this point the main thing holding you back is the strength of the bottom end and how much boost you can run on a 9.9:1 motor with whatever octane gas you're using(I'm assuming at least 93) without detonating. Since wes has run 16 PSI, the bottom end is probably safe to that level. But he had a mix containing 100 octane, so you need to be careful to listen to detonation as you turn up the boost.



thanks man.. i'll definately be on the lookout.. i wouldn't go past 14 anyways.. maybe just on the dyno or a track day
hows your setup doing so far?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bout damn time


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

just as an update.. its been exactly one week and the car has been running perfectly up till now.. no leaks, no idle problems.. ive been keeping boost at about 12-13.. cuase frankly i havent had the balls to turn her up lol. my buddy has a 350z and wants to see how well i'll keep up wit him. 
i plan to do some cleaning under the hood. get things color matches cuase im anal, and cleaned up. install my turbo timer, and im goin to install a resonator to keep the exhuast tone down.. so i can hear more of the wonderful sounds of the turbo lol. plus i like being silent but deadly. 
i also plan on gettin some new tires for traction.. cuase frankly.. i dont' ahve any right now.
thanks again everyone for your help


----------

